# Commercial Kitchen for rent in Phoenix, AZ



## auntcc (Jul 3, 2007)

Greetings!

Does anyone know of a commercial or catering kitchen in Phoenix, AZ that I can rent? Thank you!


----------



## chocolategal (Jun 27, 2007)

< Participant is not yet authorized to post links. >


----------

